# Speed lite missfunction?



## Adel Tayee (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello Everyone

I have been in Photography for 4 months now, i shoot off camera flash outdoors sometimes , i'm having a problem with my Speedlite GODOX TT680, i use a godox transmitter as well, prob is if i pause shooting for 15 seconds or more (posing couples) the speedlite will go on (sleep mode) then it will not wake-up upon half pressing the shutter button, i have to lower the light holder and push the test button once then re set up my light holder again for original height and continue shooting which is VERY  annoying because i do it every-time i pause between poses.

can somebody tell me how can i prevent this prob?


----------



## ClickAddict (Feb 3, 2017)

It's your custom setting.  Sleep mode.  Read the manual on how to get to your custom settings to change it.  (Here's a link in case you donthave the manual anymore.  C.fn Setting Custom Functions - Godox TT600 Instruction Manual [Page 15] )


----------



## table1349 (Feb 3, 2017)




----------

